# Vermillion flow rates



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Never fished for steelhead in vermillion river before. Was hoping to try this winter to get some. Still getting my equipment and hope to be ready in a week or 2 to try floating bobber and either jigs or spawn sacks. Was just wondering what flow rates are too fast for vermillion? That's the closest river to me and hoping to stay away from the heavier fished rivers like the rocky. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

I’ve never fished it before so I don’t have any personal knowledge but there’s a sticky at the top of this section on flow rates that says the V is best under 200.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Flow won’t be your problem more than turbidity. That rivers gets dirty fast. It doesn’t take much for it to turn chocolate. Personal preference is under 30 for turbidity.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

All the gauges headed north. Save the trip


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Never fished for steelhead in vermillion river before. Was hoping to try this winter to get some. Still getting my equipment and hope to be ready in a week or 2 to try floating bobber and either jigs or spawn sacks. Was just wondering what flow rates are too fast for vermillion? That's the closest river to me and hoping to stay away from the heavier fished rivers like the rocky. Thanks for any advice.


I’ve fished the river a few times. Watch the turbidity, it’s best around the 20 mark. 30 it will still be pretty stained but very fishable. Flow is best from 100-300 prime flow for the V is around 150-200cfs IMO. Good spots from Bacon woods / Mill hollow walking north, and north or south of RT.2 good luck


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks guys for the info it is greatly appreciated. Will keep an eye on the gauges and hopefully get my first one under a float this winter. Will post how I do. Thanks again.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

FishOhioQuest said:


> Thanks guys for the info it is greatly appreciated. Will keep an eye on the gauges and hopefully get my first one under a float this winter. Will post how I do. Thanks again.


you build experience when you go.i do not pay atention to water level,i get fish,low and clear and high and mudy,go when you can,clear water they hit with sight and sense,mudy water scent and noise lures.
i do not like only freezing line and eylets.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I’ve fished the river a few times. Watch the turbidity, it’s best around the 20 mark. 30 it will still be pretty stained but very fishable. Flow is best from 100-300 prime flow for the V is around 150-200cfs IMO. Good spots from Bacon woods / Mill hollow walking north, and north or south of RT.2 good luck


Are you back in Ohio? If I remember you moved.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I live in Arizona. I have lived here for coming up on 2 years. I still check the boards and forums tho. Love to see the reports and photos!


----------

